# Ferrari F430 ( Extensive ) Beau Technique - The Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

This was most certainly a very challenging and well rounded detail. Extensive list of varying things needing tended to:

Front number plate removal
Machine polish front number plate
Refit number plate
Engine bay detail
Badges removed and replaced with genuine items direct from Ferrari
Interior detail
Paint correction
Stone chips touched in
All manner of wear and tear paintwork items to be tended to
chip damage to front bumper
corrosion to passenger door handle
bad repair to be made good on passenger sill

And plenty more. So much so it was not viable to document every last component.


















































































Plenty of pre-soaked cotton applicators with tar and glue remover applied and left to soak...










No damage left behind and numberplate glue strips are fully removed...










Now for some paintwork tidying up. First up, Rear quarter air intake grilles heavily chipped...










Area's fully masked and wiped down with panel wipe then re-sprayed with a quality satin matt black. This was undertaken over a course of several light sprays to ensure both grilles and inner ducts were uniformly painted to factory finish...



















Poor repair on front bumper left a very uneven line on the mat black area under bonnet / within bonnet jam. This was panel wiped, Fine line taped then fully masked prior to painting. A very awkward task with not a perfect end result but a far better and more even line..



















Some sections within then door shuts suffered from wear and tear which required tidying up...



















Followed by same wear and tear of the scuttle panel...



















Client requested paint protection film to be removed as it was poorly installed and looked quite ghastly. This unearthed a bad smart repair with the worst colour match imaginable but more importantly it had been painted without the ppt removed...



















On with the show some more. The grey section of front bumper intakes was damaged along with an almighty chip to front bumper plus the repair required on the passenger sill and passenger door handle requiring tlc, I roped in a good friend from Smart Finish ltd to assist...
































































( Only image I have of sill after correction and badges replaced )









Time to get stuck right in. Badges removed ( Pinna Farina and Ferrari )










Swirls, We got swirls!...



















But not any more...



















Sill...










You can see the outline of the old Pina Farina badge...










But not anymore...



















Passenger door...










The legend :lol::lol::lol:...










And after looking yards better...










Front bumper...










After,,,










Back bumper...



















After...



















Bonnet...










After...










Varying details tended to and badges replaced along with new clips sourced and used to refit Ferrari badge at rear...




























Paintwork protected with Polish Angel jubilee ltd edition carnauba wax...










Engine bay detailed and finished up...





































Interior fully deep cleaned...














































And after some exceptional man hours later, The Ferrari F430 is now looking in top notch shape and box ready for the summer months of fun and throttle...























































Thanks for looking...














​


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great work on a dream car, i bet the owner was well chuffed


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Really nice job looks great and good write up.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

WOW some work gone into that, looking like a Fezza should :argie:


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Great turnaround. Looks beautiful.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

Great attention to detail looks amazing beautiful cars


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Any chance on the details of the smart repairer? If a detailer is using them they must be good


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

chris.t said:


> Great work on a dream car, i bet the owner was well chuffed


He sure was. Though we discussed in detail of the work being undertaken and exchanged many messages through out the 6 weeks it lived with me he hadn't anticipated the dramatic transition.



ColinG said:


> Really nice job looks great and good write up.


Thanks.



Dazzel81 said:


> WOW some work gone into that, looking like a Fezza should :argie:


Cheers. Blood, Sweat and many f's and p's lol.



Priyaka said:


> Great turnaround. Looks beautiful.


Thank you.



tonyy said:


> Fantastic job :thumb:


Cheers.



Zetec-al said:


> Stunning!!


For sure. Thanks.



leecarey212 said:


> Great attention to detail looks amazing beautiful cars


Thank you.



steve_07 said:


> Any chance on the details of the smart repairer? If a detailer is using them they must be good


If your not in Leicestershire it would be a waste of time as he covers that area only. We've collaborated on plenty of cars but as with smart repairs, Finishing is key hence why I prep then let him do his withcraft then I finish up. Any reputable detailing company should have some decent trades they can call on to work logistics for a full make over if they don't do it in house so to speak.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely attention to detail Scott, looks stunning.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow, great detail mate car looks how it should. What compound did you use with your MF pad?


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Now that's a Detail, I love how he removed the plate adhesive.


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

Great job on one of my favorite ever cars.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely attention to detail Scott, looks stunning.


Thanks Rob.



gibbo555 said:


> Stunning work


Cheers.



chongo said:


> Wow, great detail mate car looks how it should. What compound did you use with your MF pad?


Thanks. In fairness there was far too many varying materials and pads used as the paint was not consistent but areas with MF pads was using Rupes quartz gloss.



Reanimation said:


> Now that's a Detail, I love how he removed the plate adhesive.


Plate was removed and I was left with remnants to deal with. Simple trick using pre-soaked cotton pads with tar and glue remover. Once wet with t&g the pads sit in place and do the work for you.



joshb said:


> Great job on one of my favorite ever cars.


Many thanks.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Proper work as always Scott, you really turned that one around mate, top job:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Cracking work mate and the exact same situation i find myself in with a 430 next week, not looking forward to it but hey this is what we work for and you really have transformed it matey.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

unique detail said:


> Proper work as always Scott, you really turned that one around mate, top job:thumb:


Thanks Andy. Nice to turn them round fully giving best attention to every last aspect of the car:thumb:



Reflectology said:


> Cracking work mate and the exact same situation i find myself in with a 430 next week, not looking forward to it but hey this is what we work for and you really have transformed it matey.


Cheers Russ. This car was a pain in fairness as no two panels reacted the same so total challenge with polishing alone coupled with all the other varying bits, made for an interesting job thats for sure but as you said... This is what we do:thumb:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Stunning results, you needed an awful lot of patience for this one! The engine bays are always tricky I find but you've done a great job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

6stw said:


> Stunning results, you needed an awful lot of patience for this one! The engine bays are always tricky I find but you've done a great job.


Patience required for the whole entirety. Very much a challenging and problematic vehicle to say the least.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work and attention to detail!

Lovely work and what a finish in the end


----------

